# Hilton Bora Bora Nui and HGVC



## skibikegokf (Sep 18, 2012)

We are about to rescind our contract, as it is abundantly clear through TUG that buying a resale in HGVC is far more cost effective than buying a developer product.

That being said, we do like the HGVC concept.

I've read the 2012 Club Member guide, but I cannot quite see how one would use their HGVC points to trade into the Hilton Bora Bora Nui (picture on pg 12 of Club Member guide).

Any advice on how a HGVC member accesses the Hilton Worldwide network is appreciated.


----------



## barond (Sep 18, 2012)

You can transfer your HGVC points to Hilton Honors points at 25 to 1 before the year you can use it.

4800 HGVC * 25 = 120000 / 37500 (hh per night if staying 7 nights at 25% discount) = 3.2 days (assuming you have enough to stay for 7 nights).

Best available rate (picking may 24th 2013)  $654 per night / 37500 = $0.017 per hilton honors point or $654 / 1500 HGVC = $0.436 per HGVC point which is more than the Maintenance Fees of most if not all HGVC resorts.

Baron


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 18, 2012)

Regardless of the math... 
-- Get the number of HH points needed by signing onto HH website.
-- It will "see" your VIP status and apply discounts for 4N or more.

*To use your HGVC points, you have two choices*:

1. Covert next year's points to HHonors. You can do this online.
-- The conversion rate is 1 HGVC = 25 HH points.
-- The HH points post to your HH account in the first week of January.
-- Augment your HH account w- a Hilton CC from Am-Ex or CitiBank.

B. Book directly with this year's points with a call to HGVC.
-- HGVC books the stay as if it were a HHonors reservation.
-- The effective conversion rate is lower -- 1 HGVC - 20 HH points.


----------



## skibikegokf (Sep 19, 2012)

Barond,

Thanks for the information and helping me see how it is done.

In you example, you show it takes 37,500 HH points per night, which is a 25% discount for 50,000 HH points.

How did you determine it took 50,000 HH points per night?

I've gone on the www.hiltonhhonors.com web site, but I only see the cost per night in polynesian francs, eventhough I selected the check box for displaying HH points.

??


----------



## tugger2020 (Sep 19, 2012)

skibikegokf said:


> Barond,
> 
> Thanks for the information and helping me see how it is done.
> 
> ...



I ran into the same problem you had.  Look in the left hand side of the page and scroll down a bit.  You should see a drop down menu that let's you switch to USD.


----------



## barond (Sep 19, 2012)

skibikegokf said:


> Barond,
> 
> Thanks for the information and helping me see how it is done.
> 
> ...



Hilton Bora Bora is a rewards category 7 which is 50,000 HH per night, but they also have to have a room available that is considered a standard room to see it online.  Also to see the discount you have to of logged into your hilton honors account.  Make sure to click Use Hilton Honors once you search for a date.  Sometimes the form from the main page for the hotel doesn't work.  I had to reclick the use hilton honors once I searched the time I checked.

Baron


----------

